# Dolly+ cloning bug ? ( doesn't work)



## AngelescuO (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi,

I have installed from ports dolly+.
Dolly+ is a network file transfer and network cloning tool.

I have two computers:

```
cluster-master IP 192.168.0.100
node0          IP 192.168.0.103
```
Both can ping itself and each other.
Both computers have FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE i386 GENERIC kernel.

I use the following dolly+ configuration file:
cat dolly.cfg :

```
iofiles 1
/tmp/tinderd.log > /tmp/tinderd.log
server cluster-master
firstclient node0
lastclient node0
clients 1
node0
endconfig
```


```
In server side ( cluster-master) i use:
dollyS -v -f dolly.cfg
In client side (node0) i use:
dollyC -v
```

Running that configuration in client side i receive the following error message:

```
Trying to build ring... 15:34:31.
Accepting port(9998)..... Server name is cluster-master, my name is node0.(15:34:37)
Server(cluster-master) was selected for the next adjacent host.
RING packet recieved/sent.
HOST packet recieved/sent 
---Packet contents printing  ---------------------
No of Bytes = 23 
No.    flag   name 
  0    1      'cluster-master'
  1    1      'node0'
--------------------------------------------------
cannot find the next adjacent host name in HOST packet(Client.cpp)
```
and dollyC exits.

In server side:

```
Read config file(dolly.cfg)...
server name is 'cluster-master' (14)
HOSTs
-------------List---------------------
Items = 2
No.    flag   name
  1    1      cluster-master
  2    2      node0
--------------------------------------
FILEs
-------------List-------------------------------
Items = 1
No.    flag   name                 name
  1    0      /tmp/tinderd.log     /tmp/tinderd.log
------------------------------------------------
Trying to build ring...
Start sending RING Packet
use hostname 'node0'
Connecting to node0.....(host=node0::9998)
setting NOBLOCK mode in open_connect()
Sending Ring packet succeeded. try to recieve the return.
Start recieving RING Packet back
Accepting port(9998).....Sent/Recieved Ring Packet
Start sending Host Packet
Start recieving  Host Packet back
sent/recieved HOST Packet.
-------------List---------------------
Items = 2
No.    flag   name
  1    1      cluster-master
  2    1      node0
--------------------------------------
******************************************
* Host marked with flag=3 has a trouble. *
******************************************
unexpected EOF in Net::recving read() 15:39:53(restbytes=8)from host=node0.0.168
.192.in-addr.arpa(port=24310)
detect 'exception' port closing.
File Packet cannot be recieved (ret=0)
```

The same problem if i install dolly+ with pkg_add -r .


----------

